# Way is this? Is it Miner's Lettuce?



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

What is this? Is it Miner's Lettuce?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, that's miner's lettuce.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is such a lovely plant. 
Just beautiful.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Is that edible?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Montia perfoliata was the old name - California miners call it Chinese lettuce.

Tastes like grass, good vitamin c early spring shade plant but there never seems to be enough on the ground to keep cropping. It's very soft, chickweed is similar in taste and texture. Clip or pinch the spatulate leaves when the second set develops or cut the rounds and sacrifice the seeds for next year. Seed is a shiny black speck.


----------



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks all. I sampled it and it does have a very fresh "green" or grassy taste. Pleasing to some and not to others in the family. Would be a great plant to include in a salad to add an earthy goodness to it. 

Researching this plant I discovered too that this plant is a great source of Vitamin C. We have plenty of this growing on our property so we will collect it from time to time for the table.


----------



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Montia perfoliata was the old name... Seed is a shiny black speck.



Here are the seeds:


----------



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a little bit better pic of the flower:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pics, your plants are so huge and lush!

To get max vitamin bang I make salad with the last of the orange crop & almonds. You can get fancy-dancy and fill some rounds with cream cheese.


----------

